# Raw frozen chicken feet?



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Does anyone feed these to help with keeping teeth clean? I am admittedly afraid of raw feeding for two reasons both likely completely invalid lol but still....one im a germphob and the when I cook chicken for example I am over the top with precaution so it worries me about the transfer of germs etc and second I am worried about the bones causing issues with choking, teeth, impaction whatever I am aware it is done successfully and of all the benefits for my dog but I just have not ever been able to get my head around it. However a friend suggested these as I was complaining my three year old boy is starting to get a little tartar in back etc. It "sounded" less scary as far as they are much smaller and simpler to manage than say necks or backs etc but can someone who knows about raw advise do these have any real benefit to his teeth? Has anyone had any issues feeding them? Or any successes with them? Just like to here from folks who do use them and why etc? Or if anyone has any other ideas I could use as treats/in between meals that might help? I brush his teeth but the only other thing he chews on are rope toys or Durable Nylabones which I throw everything out as soon as it starts to wear much at all (worrier!) Thanks so much!


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I feed them and also a host of other raw bones. It has definitely does my mini's teeth well since he doesn't have bad breath and I have never brushed his teeth.

That said, a bully stick will also do the job if you are a germaphobe. It's probably best not feed raw bones if you are icky over it. I have trained mine to eat it on a specific mat and he doesn't move out of this mat when he eats it. He also just waits there when he is done, and I wash his paws and face. 

You have to make sure he doesn't gulp the bones, some dogs tend to do this.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I personally don't feed raw from my perspective as a microbiologist I have concerns about the safety of doing so. _Salmonella_, one of the common contaminants of commercial poultry, is transmissible to people and a concern for people who are immune suppressed. I am not a germaphobe by any stretch of the imagination, but since Peeves pretty routinely takes food out of his bowl and puts it on the floor I don't want raw chicken hitting the floor.

Have you tried yak cheese?


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Thank you yes that is my concern the transfer of the germs causing illness and Im not gonna lie I Kiss on my boys face all the time lol and anytime he chews he uses his feet so I assume the same would be true eating a raw bone and then walking all over the furniture and in bed I just cant do it. No I have actually never heard of yak cheese? Can you tell me about that? The bully sticks mentioned above I am aware of but didnt realize they were specifically helpful for teeth cleaning purposes that is new to me and I had not tried those either.


----------



## angiefurst (May 24, 2018)

I agree - I don't feed raw. My dogs do get hard solid bones. Never chicken because I worry about splintering.

A good way to cook chicken is in a crock pot. I put the chicken with some water and rice on when I go to bed and it's ready the next morning.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a link for yak cheese on Amazon. It comes in different sizes and my SIL takes the little nubby ends and microwaves them a little and they puff up so they have life beyond teeth cleaning.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HOWCG2G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Lily, tell me more about microwaving the yak cheese. I bought some for Rudy but it seems to hard and unwieldy for him. What do you do? Cut it into small pieces and microwave it? Does it then end up like a crunchy cookie?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

We also use YAK cheese for our dogs. I like the thicker large size for our boxer while Renn can handle even the small ones as he chews into bits while the boxer will chew pieces/chunks off and swallow. With the large size that doesn't happen. When the cheese gets small where you would worry that they can swallow it, we microwave it and it puffs up into puffs. Takes awhile to cool though. WE really like the YAK as it doesn't smell like the bully sticks, which I can't handle the smells and it isn't messy


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Mufar42 said:


> We also use YAK cheese for our dogs. I like the thicker large size for our boxer while Renn can handle even the small ones as he chews into bits while the boxer will chew pieces/chunks off and swallow. With the large size that doesn't happen. When the cheese gets small where you would worry that they can swallow it, we microwave it and it puffs up into puffs. Takes awhile to cool though. WE really like the YAK as it doesn't smell like the bully sticks, which I can't handle the smells and it isn't messy


the bully sticks milo eats doesnt smell, you can get the no odor kind for bully stick. i tried a beef tendon for him, phhewwww, according to my kids, the stench is like fish farts.. LOL


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I haven't microwaved them myself yet, but my SIL does and so does Mufar! How long do you nuke the little ends for Mufar?


Charleeann I can't imagine cutting yak cheese. It is so hard. I would be afraid of wrecking a knife on it or worse cutting off a finger trying to get it to cut that cheese. Maybe save your yak cheese for when Rudy is older.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I never cut the yak cheese, its too hard I only microwave the small left overs, takes about 30 seconds in my microwave. Once you microwave it, its not dense and as hard so they chew it up much faster In fact its not dense at all just puffy


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Rudy will enjoy chewing on it especially when his teeth are bothering him. Having it hard and dense, well in my opinion it the point. It keeps them busy.


----------

